# Cyp seedling planting



## Dido (Apr 30, 2012)

Hy
as Ive been asked often I show you my way on potting up some seedlings. 

First the pots, which worked well for me the last years, I stopped to use small ones due to fast drying out. 





Then I put a drain in of normal vilcanic stone, which is cheap and I do not need to much potting mixture





Here are examples of seedlings this are special one, and clones of big and fast growing seedlings
here it is Dieter X calcicolum they are bigger then normals ones and mostly older then 2 years already 




This are clones too

It is Emil X kentuckyense




And from the same vendor normals seedlings of a nice and fast growing flavum




And here seedlings from me as are on acution at the moment in my hand a seedling of the above one form comparison, mine have longer roots but smaller noses.





And now the potting 

First I put the seedlings in after I have added another 3 cm of potting mix 




Then I fill it till they are covered about 2 cm with soil over the noses





And finaly the finished pots, I have more wirth my normal growing media, here I tryed to add in each pot new materials which I wanted to try. 





This is only my way of doing it, hope it helps the one or other, and give soem ideas, there are more ways out and you could be succesfull.


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 30, 2012)

Excellent post!! Please keep us updated.

Mick


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice. Kitchen table?


----------



## eggshells (Apr 30, 2012)

What is your mix?


----------



## Dido (Apr 30, 2012)

This one here is 
the first box 
20% Kanuma 20 % akadama not burned 20$ perlite 20 % lva rock and 15% Beudohum, 5 % Coconut fibre
The other 2 here 
the same as above, but changed the lava rock into 10% lava and 10% a new kind which is sold for special pots called lechuza. 

The other 2 mixes are 
still Seramis with 30% of a calcium rich stone

The otehr one 30% lava 30% seramis 20% Perlite 10% Neudohum 5% coconut and 5% calcium stone.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 1, 2012)

Hey Dido, what do you fertilize with?


----------



## Dido (May 2, 2012)

I use longtime yellow pills as you put in roses or on sommer flowering plants and use a liquid fertilizer on low dosing which has all in and some micros nutrition. 
So nothing special, and I give some of them a littel hand full a calcium powder. 
But this cross not all will get calcium, thinking on the Acaule which is included.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 2, 2012)

Dido said:


> I use longtime yellow pills as you put in roses or on sommer flowering plants and use a liquid fertilizer on low dosing which has all in and some micros nutrition.
> So nothing special, and I give some of them a littel hand full a calcium powder.
> But this cross not all will get calcium, thinking on the Acaule which is included.



Got it, thanks!


----------



## Dido (Jun 4, 2012)

seedlings development

here a picture of a different mix and deifferent seedlings this is a fully inorganic one 



and here the organic variation, some seedlings are dead with the inclusion of organic material, but only one cross seamed to be affected. 




and here the follow up of the before shown ones







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## newbud (Jun 4, 2012)

My gosh Dieter you have quite the operation going on there. How many plants do you have? Do you have a greenhouse? I'm so jealous. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Stone (Jun 6, 2012)

Excellent work Dido! When you say clones do you mean tissue cultured or are they seedlings?


----------



## Dido (Jun 7, 2012)

This were seedlings which are cloned, by cutting them and growing on for a long time. 
So I get explained. He takes the best growing one and then he keep on cutting them till he have enough. 
you see the clones are all at least 2 shots. 

The lich and the crosses was raised from seed from another one. 
Hope he was better with pollinating this time, the reginae alba which tourned out to be Ulla alba was made from him too......


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Dido!!

Great work!!! Do you keep the substrate constantly moist? What temps do you keep them? TIA


----------



## Dido (Jun 9, 2012)

I try to keep it moist, 
have water under them, so the inorganic mix will put it up, but the roots should not be in the water. 
They stay cooler around 20C and sometimes like now cooler


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Dido (Nov 12, 2012)

Hy 

I wanted to give an update of my Cyp trials this year. 

Over all the mediums did well, but Inorganic and organic is a different with two sides. 

First I wanted to show you seedlings of the rare one which are grwon in inorganic medium

First from the left are lichiangense, then flavum X lichiangense the macranthos alba C lichiangense the small one is a fresh out of flask seedling from macr X lich again. 





here you can see in the second row the same seedlings with organic part ( Neudohum) 20%





they are in the average better. 

The week point are in inorganic nearly all have made it in organic part some have gone forever like ventricosumX lichiangense. 

And the rest have n ot more then 60% survived, so inorganic is more safe, but the others are better. So it depens on what you want to get.

For the main kinds I will not go one with orgnaic. As they are to expensive, and will go in the 3 year on organic parts


----------

